# Fusion Gp3700"s



## John Malin (Dec 10, 2004)

Fusion now has GP3700's for sale. For more info please see our website or call 954-227-1301.

John


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

thank you John!



H. VanderLoon


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

What is your web URL?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They are sponsor of this forum so you can click on their banner at the top of this page. They also have a link on the right side of every page.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

Are GP-3700's ROAR legal?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

No, they are not ROAR legal.


----------



## sgpatterson13 (Apr 1, 2005)

What is the highest mAh battery that is roar legal?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

sgpatterson13 said:


> What is the highest mAh battery that is roar legal?


I may be wrong, but I believe they would be 3300's.


----------

